# 2011 WTT-ers?



## aimee-lou

Anyone waiting to try in 2011? 

Hubby and I would like a feb 2012 baby or later, so we are having to wait til my cycle in May 2011 until we can TTC. So we have 18 months to wait. 

Who's with me?


----------



## fuffyburra

Me! :D We're WTT til June 2011, see ticker for full details  
Nice to know someone's in the same boat :) xx


----------



## MrsKeene

Hi! Dh and I are wtt until Jan 2011, which is a little earlier but we are close! We will be ttc baby #3 and have just decided our daughter needs to be a bit bigger and so does our son! Hope to get to know you two better!


----------



## whiby

We're waiting till Sept 2011 to TTC#2 - we hope by then that hubby will finish his PGCE and get a job as a teacher so money won't be such an issue as it was this time round :)


----------



## Louisandcoco

We're WTT for #2 in January 2011. 

I want to have another child close(ish) to Esmé in age as we're moving around so much, I'd hate for her to feel alone (if that makes any sense?)


----------



## aimee-lou

Yay for 2011! 

We were originally going to try for Jan 2011 too but we could think of too many reasons why we shouldn't have another baby before at least Feb so we decided a extra 4 months would be ok....although Earl was supposed to be being TTC'd from Dec 09..... well that worked lol :blush:

Only 16 days until it's Next Year!!


----------



## Louisandcoco

16 days?! How fast has this year flown by!

Things bever work out as planned do they - hubby thought he'd come back from Afghan and then I'd get pregnant in October this year...


----------



## Emma.Gi

We're WTT until July 2011 :D


----------



## Daisy Delayne

June of 2011 here!


----------



## TacoTurtle

OH and I are waiting until fall 2011 to start NTNP. :)


----------



## Weeplin

Hi! I am WTT 2011 XD


----------



## Charlotteee

June 2011 XD


----------



## Jellybean2009

ME hubby and me are waiting to try in 2011 not sure what cycle yet x


----------



## Vanilla Spice

We may be for baby #1 but we won't be TTC until Sept/Oct 2011.


----------



## aimee-lou

This time next year we'll be starting to count days!! :thumbup:

It's sooooo exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Peach

I am TTC in Jan 2011


----------



## nikki_j

aimee-lou said:


> Anyone waiting to try in 2011?
> 
> Hubby and I would like a feb 2012 baby or later, so we are having to wait til my cycle in May 2011 until we can TTC. So we have 18 months to wait.
> 
> Who's with me?

Me me me!!! We are waiting until after a massive family holiday to Florida (which is going to be AMAZING) in September 2011, and once we are home from there, we will be trying for number two! Aiden will be coming up for 2 then, so there will be a nice age gap... :happydance: x


----------



## Pinkgirl

Hey 
ME ME ME i am 2011 in the summer time.
I remember you from WTT before...you had a picture of your dog as your avatar?
xx


----------



## katycam

We are TTC Jan 2011 if all goes to plan :D


----------



## silverbell

Hi all

This is my first post here :flower:

OH and I have been waiting ages to start TTC due to financial constraints (his). We are hoping to be able to start TTC in March 2011, assuming his debts are much reduced (which they should be, all being well).

I shall be stopping the pill around June of this year to start charting my cycle and letting it get back into a regular pattern.

I'm incredibly excited!

x


----------



## soozandlily

We will be TTC Jan 2011 :) Cannot wait, it took 9 months with my daughter and have had two losses so hoping that we have an easier ride this time around!


----------



## Frankie

Jan 2011 WTTer here


----------



## Rydia

Hopefully. I would like I 3 year gap so that would mean starting early in 2011. That seems way to soon lol.


----------



## amyclaire

We'll be ttc june 2011 all being well :D


----------



## Pyrrhic

I think we'll be January 2011 if I'm ready by then :)


----------



## amyclaire

aimee-lou said:


> This time next year we'll be starting to count days!! :thumbup: It's sooooo exciting! :happydance:

 haha I'm already counting down the days :happydance: only 497 days to go haha xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

amyclaire said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> This time next year we'll be starting to count days!! :thumbup: It's sooooo exciting! :happydance:
> 
> haha I'm already counting down the days :happydance: only 497 days to go haha xxxClick to expand...

I love it! lol :thumbup: Enthusiasm is the key lol....

Right now it feels too close lol....can't imagine having another Earl to look after lol :wacko:


----------



## milena_woking

Hi we gonna TTC sometime around august/september 2011 as my baby boy is 4months now and we want a summer baby next time:) Good to know there's more of WTT2011!


----------



## lu-is

I'm hoping to be trying in 2011. *crosses fingers* It depends on how my negotiating/convincing skills work on my husband. ;)
I'd like to try early 2011 maybe March or April.


----------



## Louisandcoco

aimee-lou said:


> amyclaire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> This time next year we'll be starting to count days!! :thumbup: It's sooooo exciting! :happydance:
> 
> haha I'm already counting down the days :happydance: only 497 days to go haha xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I love it! lol :thumbup: Enthusiasm is the key lol....
> 
> Right now it feels too close lol....can't imagine having another Earl to look after lol :wacko:Click to expand...

It does feel super close eek but yay!


----------



## Princess_LV

lu-is said:


> I'm hoping to be trying in 2011. *crosses fingers* It depends on how my negotiating/convincing skills work on my husband. ;)
> I'd like to try early 2011 maybe March or April.

Mine is as per yours - all dependent on the negotiating! He has agreed to negotiate it again in Jan 2011, and I am fairly confident he will agree to Feb 2011 lol. :winkwink:


----------



## booflebump

We are going to start ttc as soon as we are married in April next year xxx


----------



## mamalove

We're planning to ttc some time between Jan 2011 and July 2011. It will be baby #4 for us and the only reason we're waiting is because i want twins to be walking and out of nappies,if it was up to us i'd be pregnant by now :)
but from practical side,i need them to be over 2 1/2 in order to do it all over again!


----------



## DJ987

Hi everyone, I'm new to the site. Good to see others are waiting until 2011, me and my partner are going to TTC in July 2011, I'm going to come off the pill in Jan to start charting and to let my cycles settle down again. We had a miscarriage in Jan 2009 so it will be a long time coming but we are waiting until we are more settled in our new careers!


----------



## rosie5637

i will be ttc from aug 2011. i can't wait!!!


----------



## Vicki_Cream

rosie5637 said:


> i will be ttc from aug 2011. i can't wait!!!

Ditto!! Although right now we are NTNP. I want my :baby:!!


----------



## welshwarriors

August 2011 here I come. LO will be 2 then and mummy & daddy are gonna lock themselves away for a few months to make a little bro or sis for him. I'm so excited. lol


----------



## Shazzy-babee

meeee :wave: 
june 2011 :D


----------



## DJ987

I'm so excited there are some other summer 2011 WTT-ers, it will be great to keep in touch all the way to the date and hopefully share our good news when it comes around!


----------



## welshwarriors

We could always open a group and stay in touch like that. x


----------



## amyclaire

that sounds like a good idea :) any ideas for names anyone? and a good signature?xxxx


----------



## welshwarriors

God don't ask me I'm crap with giving stuff names. lol and I'm even worse with making sig...maybe we got somebody really creative here who can sort us out. lol


----------



## DJ987

Sounds like a brill idea, how do we do it though? I'm new so I'm still getting used to things..!:wacko:


----------



## Weeplin

Ooh I like the sound of this too! Would be nice to be a member of a group!


----------



## amyclaire

i'll do my best to do a signature if we can come up with a name :) im kind of creative lol..! xxxx


----------



## Shazzy-babee

good idea :thumbup: im not very good at making up names too lol


----------



## DJ987

Can you explain how the group works like how do we join where on the site is it etc, sorry to be a bit dumb lol I am new after all :)

As for the name.... hmmm....


----------



## amyclaire

well theres a group section but you don't have to go on it, you can just have a thread on wtt with the name of the group usually. just there so we can share our experiences and most importantly get to countdown to ttc together :)
xxxx


----------



## DJ987

Oh yeh found the groups bit, so are we gonna put it on there or start our own thread? I can't think of a good name! I don't have a creative bone in my body! I'm so excited to share our journeys to TTC it will be amazing if we're bump buddies too!! :) xx


----------



## amyclaire

ok dont laugh if this is a really stupid suggestion but could have something along the lines of rabbits, at it like rabbits, as 2011 is the chinese year of the rabbit?!
i dunno... i dont mind critisicm btw lol.. :p
xxxx


----------



## welshwarriors

I'm defo in. :flower:

Anybody got any name idea's? Just throw them in maybe we can make something out of it. :thumbup:


----------



## welshwarriors

Bumps2be 2011
BabyBoom2011
BabyFever2011

Just some things that popped into my mind.


----------



## DJ987

I like Bumps2be 2011!


----------



## welshwarriors

BabyDust2011


----------



## amyclaire

i assume my at it like rabbits is a nono ha :p
xxxx


----------



## DJ987

Ha ha love it! I intend to book a holiday specifically for the job :) x


----------



## pink23

I will be ttc in July 2011 can I join x x


----------



## welshwarriors

Haha...admin might not think it's a good name for a group. lol


----------



## DJ987

I'm July 2011 too!!! x


----------



## Shazzy-babee

i like the bunny idea xx


----------



## welshwarriors

HornyRabbits2011 lol


----------



## Shazzy-babee

welshwarriors said:


> HornyRabbits2011 lol


i likey :thumbup:


----------



## amyclaire

sounds good :) xxxx


----------



## Shazzy-babee

how about horny rabbits in waiting 2011???


----------



## DJ987

I'm liking all the rabbit ones! Just to throw something else into the pot, how about something to do with the olympics cos hopefully we will all be having olympic year babies!


----------



## amyclaire

DJ987 said:


> I'm liking all the rabbit ones! Just to throw something else into the pot, how about something to do with the olympics cos hopefully we will all be having olympic year babies!

ooooh i like this!! 
hoping to conceive 2012 olympic babies

? xxxx


----------



## amyclaire

having said that, that might not apply for every one in the group though - if they conceived jan-march :s really like this idea though..
xxxx


----------



## welshwarriors

DoNotDisturbTTC2011

What do you think about that?


----------



## glong88

Think we will start trying in july/august 2011!!!!


----------



## DJ987

welshwarriors said:


> DoNotDisturbTTC2011
> 
> What do you think about that?

Love it! :thumbup: Let's set it up so we can all keep in touch and share good days and moaning days!! xxx


----------



## DJ987

amyclaire said:


> having said that, that might not apply for every one in the group though - if they conceived jan-march :s really like this idea though..
> xxxx

Good point... pahhhh why can't there be 9 months in a year! Then my TTC date would come round quicker...

Been working on ante-natal clinic today, was soooooo hard!!


----------



## Shazzy-babee

welshwarriors said:


> DoNotDisturbTTC2011
> 
> What do you think about that?

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

have you made it yet????


----------



## clucky83

hey everyone!
me and hubs are waiting til september 2011 to ttc....I'm already getting impatient! (hence google-ing for other people ttc that far away hehe)
glad I'm not the only one ;)


----------



## pink23

its seems ages to 2011 but im sure it will go quick. the 3months since i had caleb has flown. hope everyone is well, i think i might start a journal next year so i can look back on it. i will do one on her and them i think i will get a diary too. cant wait for my next lo xx


----------



## amyclaire

can we make a poll for this thread so people can vote which name they want for the group? just had a look but cant seem to find where to do it :p

choices:
At It Like Rabbits 2011
Bumps2be2011
BabyBoom2011
BabyFever2011
BabyDust2011
At It Like Bunnies 2011
HornyRabbits2011
Horny Rabbits In Waiting 2011
Hoping For 2012 Olympic Babies
TTC 2011 For 2012 Olympic Babies
DoNotDisturbTTC2011

That's all the ones that have been suggested - let me know anymore suggestions and how to make a poll! :p
xxxx


----------



## welshwarriors

amyclaire said:


> can we make a poll for this thread so people can vote which name they want for the group? just had a look but cant seem to find where to do it :p
> 
> choices:
> At It Like Rabbits 2011
> Bumps2be2011
> BabyBoom2011
> BabyFever2011
> BabyDust2011
> At It Like Bunnies 2011
> HornyRabbits2011
> Horny Rabbits In Waiting 2011
> Hoping For 2012 Olympic Babies
> TTC 2011 For 2012 Olympic Babies
> DoNotDisturbTTC2011
> 
> That's all the ones that have been suggested - let me know anymore suggestions and how to make a poll! :p
> xxxx

What about a poll on Saturday? Everybody can add suggestions until then. We add the link to the poll on here then in case somebody doesn't see the poll in the normal threads. Oki??:flower:


----------



## amyclaire

yeah sounds good. do u know how to do it?xxxx


----------



## welshwarriors

A poll? Yeah I do. x


----------



## amyclaire

do u want to do it on sat then... i dont know how to do it :p
xxxx


----------



## welshwarriors

Yeah no problem! :flower:


----------



## DJ987

welshwarriors said:


> Yeah no problem! :flower:

Thanks for sorting it out! :flower: 

My OH has suggested "Trying to conceive Olympic sons for 2012" something tells me he would like a little boy.... I don't think we should put this in the poll lol. He is a cheeky so and so!! xx


----------



## amyclaire

haha :p nice to see input from the ohs!!
ttc 2012 olympic babies is pretty similar...? :pxxxx


----------



## DJ987

Yes it's very similar.. but like you said it does exclude anyone who conceives in Jan-March! My OH is so convinced we will have a boy for our first, although I know he'd also love it if we had a daughter! 

Be good when we get the group set up with our chosen name :D xxx


----------



## amyclaire

hmmmm... they can still be olympic babies if theyre not born in 2012...? i dnooo... i really like the name :)
yeah same, we're convinced itll be a boy first, mainly just because of it really running in my family... would be quite shocked if it was a girl first... but definitely over the moon!xxxx


----------



## DJ987

Yeh I do quite like the olympic theme, we'll have to see what the poll says!! I don't mind what we have as long as it's healthy, I'd be over the moon either way!! My OH's Dad is a twin, and his Nan on his Mum's side is a twin, so we could possibly have twins, which would be great! xxx


----------



## Shazzy-babee

hello ladies how you all doing today?

loving the poll idea cant wait

i hope for twins (yep im crazy lol) i dont think i have any in my family but i think my oh's family does but im not to sure xxx


----------



## welshwarriors

I thought my mate was totally crazy when she told me about this book about choosing the sex of the baby. She read (she doesn't even have or want children lol) it and was the only one together with hubby (who of course wanted a son lol) who was convinced I was pregnant with a baby. Everybody else including me thought it was a girl. 
She read when you have sex mainly on the day of your ovulation or the day after it's more likely to be boy, and for a girl you should have sex just before you ovulate. 
I used a persona to help me find my ovulation day (period was all over the place due to the implant) and we mainly had sex on my O day and just after.


----------



## pink23

i thinbk i'd like a girl next and i would like twins to. my dad is a twin but dont know if it makes a difference.
will look out for poll. did you say it was on saturday?
Hope your all well xx


----------



## welshwarriors

Yeah gonna put the poll up tomorrow...Gonna add an link to the thread on here. x


----------



## welshwarriors

DJ987 said:


> welshwarriors said:
> 
> 
> Yeah no problem! :flower:
> 
> Thanks for sorting it out! :flower:
> 
> My OH has suggested "Trying to conceive Olympic sons for 2012" something tells me he would like a little boy.... I don't think we should put this in the poll lol. He is a cheeky so and so!! xxClick to expand...

No problem! :flower:


----------



## amyclaire

I'll be in work tomorrow- so only access to internet on phone and I don't think polls work on it for some reason.. So put an extra vote for ttc 2012 olympic babies ;) xxx


----------



## DJ987

pink23 said:


> i thinbk i'd like a girl next and i would like twins to. my dad is a twin but dont know if it makes a difference.
> will look out for poll. did you say it was on saturday?
> Hope your all well xx

They say it skips a generation so you could very well have twins! I'd love to have twins.

Am looking forward to seeing the results of the poll tomorrow, and setting our brand new group up!! xxx :happydance:


----------



## welshwarriors

*I'm going to put a poll up in a min (cause I'm away all day tomorrow).

Voting time is until Wednesday (I think that enough time, but if there are hardly any votes by then we might extend the time to vote)!*​

:flower:​


----------



## welshwarriors

*VOTE HERE!
https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/283902-wtt2011-voting-thread.html*

:flower:​


----------



## DJ987

Thanks for sorting this :)


----------



## welshwarriors

No problem hun. Sry that I had to do it tonight...got a million things to do tomorrow so it would be crap if I wouldn't put the poll up until tomorrow night. x


----------



## DJ987

It's ok, we've got quite a lot on tomorrow too! Have to make the most of weekends together! OH has gone out urban exploring tonight, really not my kinda thing!!


----------



## holden_babez

hi ladies... I am from Australia and my ES is 10, our YS is 7, our DD is 9mths and WTT Jan-Mar 2011... I would like a summer baby (end of yr for us here) so yeah

Good Luck everyone and look forward tro travelling this journey and into the new TTC one with you all...

Skye xx


----------



## DJ987

Welcome to WTT :) hope you find the forum as helpful as I have so far!

Has everybody voted on out poll yet? Everybody vote for our new name!! :D


----------



## welshwarriors

Welcome to WTT hun.

Please keep Voting everybody! x


----------



## DJ987

The voting is tied at the moment! How is everyone today? xx :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey everyone! I figured I would join in here since my OH and I have decided to wait until November 2011. 

We're waiting because we need to get more financially stable and we want to get married before we try for #3. Why is everyone else waiting, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Shazzy-babee

hey im wait cos its a bit soon as shaya is only 4 months lol xx


----------



## DJ987

We are waiting because we have both just started new careers and bought our first house together and also I don't finish studying until summer 2011. So we are waiting until July 2011. It can't come quick enough :) x


----------



## welshwarriors

We are waiting cause LO is just 6 months old...it would be madness to have one now. And because OH's reg is a training reg until 2014 which means no deployments for him, so no point in rushing into another pregnancy.


----------



## DJ987

When you going to close the poll WelshWarriors? I keep checking to see what it's looking like! Are you going to set the group up too? :D xx


----------



## amyclaire

I will do the creativey bit for our signatures :) xxxx


----------



## MrsMac01

Hi all! Hope you don't mind me joining in... I'm a newbie to all of this (both forum and WTT). DH and I are WTT #1 in Jan 2011... I am very excited that there are other likeminded people out there to chat with - silly me didn't realise that I wasn't neurotic for wanting to obsess about everything baby!! lol.


----------



## DJ987

Hello :) Welcome to WTT!! My OH thinks I'm neurotic for obsessing about everything baby, he is coming round to realise it's all normal though I think!! :)

Hope your TTC date comes around quickly and look forward to chatting to you :) xx


----------



## welshwarriors

DJ987 said:


> When you going to close the poll WelshWarriors? I keep checking to see what it's looking like! Are you going to set the group up too? :D xx

Gonna close the voting tomorrow evening and then set the group up, if that's ok with everybody. Ppl had a week to vote then, I think that should be enough time! :flower:


----------



## pink23

i'm waiting til 2011 cos caleb is only 3 month's and make sure my diabetes is ok to. How is everyone cant wait to have a new group to join and hope the time flys x x


----------



## welshwarriors

Here is our new name and our new group! :happydance:

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/288016-bumps2be2011.html#post4628721​

:flower:​


----------



## aimee-lou

Oh my - I didn't realise this all spawned off my thread, or that there were so many of us.....Come join the group everyone :thumbup:


----------



## welshwarriors

aimee-lou said:


> Oh my - I didn't realise this all spawned off my thread, or that there were so many of us.....Come join the group everyone :thumbup:

:thumbup:Yeah it's all because of your post. lol


----------

